# Fart



## jOvAnaMaRiE

Hi!

Please translate this bold & capitalized word into tagalog. Do you think that Jovanamarie would secretly *FART* in public? My understanding this word *FART *is UTOT in our language. Thanks.


----------



## niernier

Hello!

Yes, it's utot in Tagalog language. However, I don't understand why you're asking when you already know Tagalog?


----------



## apsicle

Is there any other word for "*UTOT*" in other dialect? I think here in the Philippines it is very well understood whatever you dialect is if you say "UTOT" that is FART.


----------



## jOvAnaMaRiE

@ niernier: thank you...i thought i was wrong with my understanding what FART is...i was thinking that was only a Visayan vernacular.

@ apsicle: i think so...maybe it has...in science, utot is also known as carbon monoxide.


----------



## niernier

Hindi ah! di yan carbon monoxide. In medical speak, it's called flatus, informally as fart. Ang masasabi ko lang, on the average, it's mostly composed of nitrogen, hydrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane (in decreasing order). Science na talaga to. 

In addition, in Bicol language, it's called atot. Utot in Tagalog.


----------



## apsicle

niernier said:


> Hindi ah! di yan carbon monoxide. In medical speak, it's called flatus, informally as fart. Ang masasabi ko lang, on the average, it's mostly composed of nitrogen, hydrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane (in decreasing order). Science na talaga to.


 
That's what I thought parang narining ko na din na ang utot ay hindi carbon monoxide. I'im just not sure if I  heard it right.  Hindi ba yun din yung mga nasa sasakyan kapag na suffocate ka?  (medical na ito ah.. )


----------



## Digitel

niernier said:


> Hindi ah! di yan carbon monoxide. In medical speak, it's called flatus, informally as fart. Ang masasabi ko lang, on the average, it's mostly composed of nitrogen, hydrogen, carbon dioxide, oxygen, methane (in decreasing order). Science na talaga to.
> 
> I agree with you Niernier...
> 
> 
> In addition, in Visayan it is also called Utot same as in Tagalog.


----------

